# Has anyone heard of keeping Rainbow fish with certain species of cichlids?



## bew0721 (Aug 20, 2013)

I was reading several articles online about turquoise rainbow fish (I have a pair) and I was looking up potential tankmates for them when I move them to their new tank(currently have them in a 46 gallon-will be moving them to a 55 gallon or larger in a couple of months), when I came across several articles that suggested certain species of cichlids as tankmates. Some recommendations were... Firemouths, Jack Dempseys, some African Lake cichlid species. My question: Is this really possible?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

I keep rainbows with cichlids and think that they are a great match. Just curious - what led you to believe that it might not be?

I suggest you look at a 75 for an upgrade, rather than the 55. The difference is that the 75 is 18 inches wide and the 55 is 12 inches wide. That's a big difference that the rainbows (you'll be getting more I hope....) and whatever cichlids you get will really enjoy.


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

I keep my Rainbowfish (Boesemani, Turquoise and Australian) with a Bolivian Ram and a Kribensis. Never seen a bit of aggression among any of them.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

There is an Australian Rainbowfish!!! Wow, i learnt something new (I knew that rainbows existed in aus, but i never knew there was a Australian Rainbow)!!!

I really agree with *jaysee* there isn't much of a difference between a 55G and a 75, but the 75G is worth it! Not only are you allowing more fishly room, but it easier to scape a 75 then it is a 55! Trust me, 55G are so narrow!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Most rainbow species come from down under.....  Australian rainbows are probably the cheapest (a few bucks) seeing as other species can call more than $20 per fish.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes They do need a min 48" tank length, and even at that length they reach the other end very quickly. My Boesemani love to race the tank length. I keep mine with Congo Tetras. Have you considered those? 
I wouldn't keep them with African Cichlids, jmo. South American maybe. Only something that is more social/docile.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree, 48" is a minimum for the larger species of rainbows.... Though after moving mine from a 4 ft to a 6 ft tank, I would not keep them in a 4 ft if I didn't have to. Many people get them not knowing how large they really get, and large active fish need room.


----------

